# Australian High Schools and the AP program



## Max Kupa (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear Dolly

Thank you: your notes are absolutely helpful!!

Can you or other readers perhaps help us please...

Further to your points below:



Dolly said:


> 4th and final part!!
> 
> The Australian education system
> 
> ...


Could you or other readers please point me towards places where i could eqnuire about whether Australian High Schools (Victoria, ACT or NSW) offer the Advanced Placement program. Some high schools in southeast Asia, where we are now, offer both the IB and AP program. 

Our son needs to choose in a few years, but we need to start thinking now.

Grateful any advice.

Thanks

Max​


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Max,

I've moved your post into a new thread, that way you'll get more responses.

IB isn't widely available in VIC. Here's a list of all the IB schools in Australia:- International Baccalaureate

WA do the Advanced Placement programme ( International School of Western Australia - AP Courses - The International School of Western Australia offers a unique view on education to international families living in Perth, Western Australia. ) and I found this link for QLD Head Start

Hopefully someone can come up with a more definitive answer.

Dolly


----------

